

The game we've made in 40 hours is surprisingly playable - arturszott
http://ss14-team-206.divshot.io/
Hey, hackernews! We&#x27;ve just released next version of the game during hackaton. Would you like to spread the word or just ignore the meme? ;)
======
omilu
nice game

